

Ask HN: How do I sell some code that I wrote - jpablo

A few years ago I quit my day job and started using my savings to build a product mostly aimed at companies. For some reason or another I had to stop doing that after only managing a (minor) sell.<p>I still have all the source for the product, and over the years I'm always thinking of getting back to it, but for one reason or other I have never done it. This piece of code works very good, but the web frontend needs some work to expose all the info of the backend and some cosmetics changes.<p>So my question is: How could I go to find someone interested in buying this code ?<p>There are a few companies already in this market space so I know there's a need for this sort of product, and my code could be used to maybe add extra capabilities to an existing product.
======
pedalpete
I would suspect you would have a much easier time selling an entire product
than a feature add on. Unless you are talking about a widgetized or plug-in
architecture, wouldn't any company that would buy your code need to refactor
it to fit in their existing products.

You'd have to sell it to a company for less than they could create/implement
it themselves. I'm not saying this can't be done, but I suspect it is a much
bigger challenge then selling a complete product.

~~~
jpablo
This is a complete product on its own. It just needs some work on the front
end (I was just commenting that this _could_ also be turned into an addon).

